# Job - Good vibes please!!!



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I need all the good vibes you guys can send me!!!!

I FINALLY heard back about a job I applied for SIX weeks ago. I have to call tomorrow and set up an interview. It's an associate teacher position at a blind school. I so desperately want this job more than anything! I don't have a lot of interview experience though, so I hope it goes well. Just please keep your fingers crossed, pray, whatever you can do for me...I need all the help I can get! rayer:

I will be doing the dance, and probably skipping down the street if I were to get this job.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Many prayers being sent your way, Amanda. Will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping and praying that you ACE the interview!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Amanda - congrats on getting called for an interview. :chili::chili: Sending you prayers and positive thoughts. Try to relax...if you can, sit down and think of some questions they might ask (or you might be able to google teacher interview questions) just got come up with some what if scenarios and practice. Keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks!!! I'm hoping to either interview Friday or early next week. Stupid me didn't have my cell phone on today, or I could have actually talked to the lady when she called lol. I dunno why she didn't try my house I was home all day?

My only concern is...I've been out of school for a few years and didn't get right into teaching out of school, so I'm sure that might be an issue. Hopefully not though. And only a high school diploma is required, and CDA prefered. So a Bachelors in Elementay Ed. should count for something right?!?!?! hahahha


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Ahhhhh I can't go for the interveiw until the 25th! Geez these people move sloooooow lol. Well think of me on that day and send me good vibes please! Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Oscar (Oct 13, 2011)

*Good Luck!*

That's Ok. It gives you time to prepare for an interview. Did you know the labor force offers free interview classes? They do! I was a property manager for 12 years. Be your self--but professional. Stay (or pretend) to be calm . Think of possible questions and practice how you would answer. Like: So tell me, why do you want this job? Or what do you have to offer our students? What has been the best/worst experience you ever encounter at your last job and how did you handle it? I am sure there are plenty of website offering teaching Skills interviews???

BEST OF LUCK FROM FLORIDA!!!! Just getting an interview now days is a Big deal!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

SugarBob62 said:


> Ahhhhh I can't go for the interveiw until the 25th! Geez these people move sloooooow lol. Well think of me on that day and send me good vibes please! Thanks! :thumbsup:


Oh Amanda - I know you'd like to get it over with but it is true that you can prep a bit more. Do you know much about blind students and learning? I'm sure you can read up on that. As Teresa says, look for samples of interview questions (when my DS applied to college there were lots of questions on internet sites he might be asked at college interviews) and be prepped for the surprise questions like, "What are you strongest AND weakest at" kind of thing and figure how to turn your weakness it into a positive...like sometimes I'm too enthusiastic 


Oscar said:


> That's Ok. It gives you time to prepare for an interview. *Did you know the labor force offers free interview classes? They do!* I was a property manager for 12 years. Be your self--but professional. Stay (or pretend) to be calm . Think of possible questions and practice how you would answer. Like: So tell me, why do you want this job? Or what do you have to offer our students? What has been the best/worst experience you ever encounter at your last job and how did you handle it? I am sure there are plenty of website offering teaching Skills interviews???
> 
> BEST OF LUCK FROM FLORIDA!!!! Just getting an interview now days is a Big deal!


Teresa -what did you mean by labor force? Unemployment or state employment services? I didn't realize that.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sending u looooots of positive vibes 
Hugs
Kat


----------



## Oscar (Oct 13, 2011)

Amanda, I don't know about your state but in FL there is a Labor Dept-"work force" that offer free classes such as preparing for an interview or learning how to use a PC, etc. I know b/c I registered my husband for the interview class. Just a thought. . I am sending you good luck from Florida.....You'll do Fine! It takes a special person to teach!


----------



## Oscar (Oct 13, 2011)

Career Training and Career Education - CareerOneStop

Here is one site. Hope it helps.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

My interview is tomorrow at 1pm...keep those fingers crossed and the good vibes coming!!!! I need everything positive I can get, I'm getting a little nervous and anxious...EEK


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow, Amanda. All the positive vibes are sent your way!

Remember to breath  

Take deep breathes , smile , chin lifted , be yourself , stay confident and you are gonna rock it. 

I know that you can and remind yourself that you can and will


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If this is the right spot for you I pray you will get it---do let us know. Smile, relax, laugh & keep on your toes.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Try to relax, go over a little prep tonight and good luck. :Good luck:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Good luck Amanda!!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you all so much!!! I will let you all know how it goes tomorrow...hopefully I'll have good things to report! THanks for the prayers and good vibes I really appreciate it, this job means so much more to me than any other job I've ever applied for...this particular JOB is more than just a job.:chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

SugarBob62 said:


> Thank you all so much!!! I will let you all know how it goes tomorrow...hopefully I'll have good things to report! THanks for the prayers and good vibes I really appreciate it, this job means so much more to me than any other job I've ever applied for...this particular JOB is more than just a job.:chili:


Go Amanda :cheer: Go Amanda :cheer: Go Amanda :cheer:

I know that you CAN rock the interview :chili:

wishing for an awesome update


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the good vibes!!! I think the interview went well, but I guess now it's in their hands if they liked me enough to hire me 
I guess we shall see...

Now I gotta scramble and run around collecting all my verified hours of work with children!!! I just called my college and I have to go there tomorrow to see if they can helpe me, I had 4 years of field experiences at different schools...gee I really wish I had documented all the hours :blink:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds promising! Keep us posted!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I will for sure, keep all those fingers crossed too!! I got through the interview confidently I think thanks to all these good gives, so keep em crossed while they make their decision!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds like it went well. Fingers and paws still crossed here. Documenting all that sounds like a job in itself. :w00t:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

positive vibes are still sent


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

best of luck, sending good vibes your way!!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Update*

Well...there's good news and bad news...

The bad news is, the position was filled :angry: I was supposed to get a letter either way, but 2 weeks went by and I still never heard anything. So the more and more time that went by I figured it was a "no".

BUT...the good news is, after not hearing anything for 2 weeks, I emailed the lady I interviewed with. And though they could not offer me a full time position at this time, they said they would if one came up again and I was still intersted, AND in the meantime I could sub at the school on an as needed basis. :aktion033:

So...it's official, I am doing training Wed-Sat next week, and will hopefully get to do that as needed until something opens up, and possibly be a long term sub Jan-Apr when someone is taking a leave of absence. I hope it turns full time before then or at least early in next year, but if this gets me halfway in the door, I'm jumping on it!

Thanks for the positive vibes. Though it didn't quite work out in my favor like I wanted it to, this is at least a step in the right direction, love you all, thanks! :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

SugarBob62 said:


> Well...there's good news and bad news...
> 
> The bad news is, the position was filled :angry: I was supposed to get a letter either way, but 2 weeks went by and I still never heard anything. So the more and more time that went by I figured it was a "no".
> 
> ...


Amanda -- this is actually GREAT NEWS. :chili::chili: I'm so happy for you. I know you wanted the full time right away but I really think things happen for a reason and this will end up working out just fine. I have a friend whose daughter was totally crushed because she was insanely close to getting two jobs but lost out on both by a hair. Well yesterday, she found out she got a job -- her dream job, better than the other two and more money. If she was in one of the others she wouldn't have even tried for this one. So think positive and I love that you're getting training. :chili::chili: Well done and we'll still keep sending some prayers your way that it all works out and you get the permanent placement.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am just seeing this.........but it looks like things are working out. Congrats! We will keep you in our thoughts for something permanent.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats! Just remember, everything happens for a reason!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am so happy for you! I know there is a bit of disappointment but you did get in & that is so positive in today's economy. Who knows, you may find out by being there that it isn't all you thought it might be & be thankful that you don't have to be there ALL the time. The experience/training etc. will set you up for something, maybe, even better! So good luck w/all that is coming!


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Sending you good vibes across the Atlantic x x


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Getting your foot in the door is the ticket in any school! I'm sure this will turn into a full-time position in the future. Congrats, Amanda!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry I'm so late in posting to this thread...but have read thru and see you have been offered the part-time position. I agress with whoever posted that often things happen for a reason!!
Best wishes to you and hopes you soon get the position you prefer!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Way to go on getting the part time :chili:



Snowbody said:


> Amanda -- this is actually GREAT NEWS. :chili::chili: I'm so happy for you. I know you wanted the full time right away but I really think things happen for a reason and this will end up working out just fine. I have a friend whose daughter was totally crushed because she was insanely close to getting two jobs but lost out on both by a hair. Well yesterday, she found out she got a job -- her dream job, better than the other two and more money. If she was in one of the others she wouldn't have even tried for this one. So think positive and I love that you're getting training. :chili::chili: Well done and we'll still keep sending some prayers your way that it all works out and you get the permanent placement.


I agree with the above. And if it is Sue who wrote it, u gotta be sure that she knows it well. I realised (with previous little examples that came across me and her wordings to me) that awesome Sue knows it all ... And I mean it:w00t:

I am happy for you, Amanda. Wish u the best of luck :hugging:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well thank you all SO much for the finger crossing and prayers. It must have really worked because I went from 0 jobs to 2!!! :chili:

I just had my 4 days of training at the school, and yes today too, a Saturday! We had curriculum training. So far I love it. So I am going to be an "as need" sub and so far I am going back Dec. 15 and 16 and the following week, not sure which days yet. And possibly sooner to do some coverage while the teachers do assessments in the next few weeks. AND THEN will be a regular full time sub Jan-Apr for sure for the Toddler 2's. And then maybe just regular full time teacher in the meantime if full time opens up. So I am really excited.

AND between now and then I am going to work at a local family owned and run bar/restaurant near my house as much as I can till Jan. Then I will probably just do it 1 or 2 days on the weekend, for a few hours starting next year. I have my first night of training for that on Monday. Wish me luck, I've never been a server!!! Continue to pray though...I do NOT want to drop a tray or food or drinks on anyone :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: But I figured that would be fun for me to do, get me out of my shell/comfort zone a little. And especially, interact with people my own age after being with 2-3 year olds all week hahaha.

So things are finally starting to turn around for me, love you all and thanks for the support, prayers and good vibes! :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Amanda - that's so great. You're on a roll. :chili::chili: You'll be fine as long as you don't mix up both jobs and serve the kiddies bar drinks and wipe the slobber off the bar patrons. :smrofl::smrofl: Although, the latter might be in order. :w00t:
I think the teaching position will end up panning out as time goes on and before you know it, you'll be full time at school. So happy for you and great to have all that work before the holidays so that you can pay the bills. :grouphug:


----------

